# Remote access now fails to work



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

My remote access to Tivo stopped working just as i went on holiday over Christmas.

I've not changed any settings on the home PC or router. Windows XP firewall is disabled (which has been the problem in the past). I've tried restarting Orenosp and Tivoweb is running (ie i can access it on the home side of the router).

The message i'm getting back is that 
"Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that can't be found" whilst IE reports:
"While trying to retrieve the URL: simonandkatie.homeip.net:443 
Unable to determine IP address from host name for myaddress.homeip.net"

which makes me think it's a dyndns problem, which seems to be confirmed when i try to login using the login and password i've got and get 'no account with that name'

Has anyone else been having trouble with DynDNS?


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

DynDNS working fine here. I can't ping your host; I get 'unknown host' which means you've a problem with your DynDNS account. Have you logged in and checked its status? You know that they delete the account if the IP address hasn't been updated for 35 days (regardless of whether the IP address has changed or not)?


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

Ah. that could be it - so if i've ended up with a static ip for some time the account just gets deleted. Sounds unlikely but would explain why i can't log in with my carefully recorded id and password.


----------



## Fozzie (Sep 3, 2001)

It could be. What client are you using to update DynDNS with? DirectUpdate will force an update after 28 days if no automatic update has occured. I'm not sure if the Linksys routers do; I don't believe so which is why I've left a script on my Tivo manually update DynDNS every 30 days.


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm running with a Netgear Router. It's one of those things that's going to take me an age to sort out since, like tivoweb itself, i set it up and it worked. Since then i've not touched it.


----------



## Adlopa (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but the original problem seems to be fixed and I thought I'd keep this in a one place...

I'm having DynDNS/DirectUpdate problems too. After a good few years of faultless operation, DirectUpdate stopped updating my dynamic IP address, as I discovered when my DynDNS account expired. I've created a new account and everything is now configured as before, but DirectUpdate (latest version) now times out when I try to force a refresh to DynDNS (which I suspect was why the account expired in the first place).

Nothing in my config has changed beyond whatever Windows patches have dropped onto my Win2K Server. The DynDNS account seems to be fine, but I can't find/ping the host.

Anyone got a similar setup and having similar problems..?


----------

